# Design question: fireplace foundation nook - need to put the TV there



## montydog (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi there,
Looking for some advice - I'm finishing my basement and my foundation has a notch in it for where the fireplace is above. I have no idea why they do this, but every new-ish house I've seen in this part of the country has that. Basically the outline of the foundation matches the main floor, and the outside wall is notched out for the fireplace. 

In my basement I plan to put our big screen TV against this wall. Originally I was going to frame it flat with the walls from 48" up and mount the TV above and put a TV component stand beneath. However I'm not sure this will be the best approach - a 70" TV 48" off the ground may be uncomfortable to watch. 

Any suggestions on what to do with this space? I'd rather not board it up entirely. 

See pictures attached. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a perfect spot for shelves to put the AV receiver, DVD player, DVR, etc.


----------

